# 30 litre/6 gallon could I get a pair of dwarf cichlids?



## gregalon (4 Apr 2011)

Hello I will soon have an empty 6 gallon and was wondering if I could put a pair of dwarf cichlids (bolivian, german, orange fin etc) in a 30 litre planted tank?

+is it true that they kill corydoras?

regards,
greg


----------



## dw1305 (4 Apr 2011)

Hi all,


> Hello I will soon have an empty 6 gallon and was wondering if I could put a pair of dwarf cichlids (bolivian, german, orange fin etc) in a 30 litre planted tank?


 No, it is really too small. _Apistogramma borelli_ would be a possibility, but they aren't easy to source.


> +is it true that they kill corydoras?


 Yes, but not apparently _Corydoras pygmaeus_.

How about a dwarf _Dario_ sp? _Dario dario_? if you could find a pair they would be ideal, and they are very Cichlid like in behaviour. Another possibilities for an "interesting" fish would be the Dwarf Sparkling Gourami (_Trichopsis pumila_).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2011)

+1 to the sparkling gouramis! I had some a while back and they are fantastic little fish.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Apr 2011)

Hi all,
Steve they look great, have you still got your _C. habrosus_? (in the background).
Darrel


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2011)

Sadly, no.  This tank was some years ago


----------



## gregalon (4 Apr 2011)

Hi thanks I just wanted to check, so not even 1 because there are some videos with people keeping 1 blue ram and another one which has to apistos cacotoudes pair.

BTW the bowl video was submitted by the guy in the 2010 nano tank contest.
   AND




I like sparkling gouramis  but I'd like something slightly strange, could I get one chocolate gourami or something which would be happy by itself with some dither fish (green neons, ember tetra or whatever)?
thanks for your advice,
greg


----------



## gregalon (4 Apr 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > Hello I will soon have an empty 6 gallon and was wondering if I could put a pair of dwarf cichlids (bolivian, german, orange fin etc) in a 30 litre planted tank?
> ...




Just checked on the dario dario and they are truly stunning! something like them would be absoluetly brilliant (i.e you don't need a big shoal and they would be happy in smaller aquaria. Unfortunately I have read that they are quite difficult to feed flakes and the like to so I would like something that could eat dried foods with no problem. they are stunning though!


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2011)

Tbh if your looking for something that is happy long term with just dry foods I'd steer clear of apisto's mate mine take them but only a few and let the rest fall to the floor. 

That last video what size is the tank, the apisto's look happy in there and the female especially very very yellow.


----------



## gregalon (5 Apr 2011)

its a 30 litre nano cube, what I have. Are there any other strange fish that I could keep in a 30 litre?


----------



## Garuf (5 Apr 2011)

Dwarf puffers, badis, gobies, killifish. 
Your choices aren't that limited. It's also worth noting that cichlids aren't exactly strange!


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

Gareth has given some good choices there.
Definite no on the chocolate gourami, they need to be in a group, and a bigger tank too.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Apr 2011)

Hi all,
I've never kept them, but Dwarf Puffers would be a possibility, particularly if you have a source of snails for them. I've kept some Killis, and they are great fish, but you would need live food. Have a look here <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=12637>. 

I was lucky enough to get a vestigial winged Fruit fly culture from Chris1004 (thanks Chris, still doing well and I've already given away several cultures. I've settled on a compromise for feeding them, 80:20 Weetabix:banana, and a re-culture about every 6 weeks) and these are great for keeping Killis.

Water stability is a real issue in small tanks, other than that a single Ram would be a possibility, but I like to keep fish that I hope I can breed.

I know people do feed their fish an entirely flake diet successfully, but I'd definitely invest in a Grindal Worm culture, very easy to keep going and a varied diet is much more likely to keep your fish healthy. <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11368>

If you want Grindal worms or Fruit flies PM me. I don't want any money, but if you could donate to UKAPS that would be great.

cheers Darrel


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

good advice on the puffers they are good if you can spare a small tankor bucket  to culture some snails, but get them going before you get the puffers as mine tucked away quite a few per sitting. Luckily my large externall on my dempsey tank was breeeeaming with snails for them.

Darrel ill donate for a starter culture  

Pm me if you have enough to send, thanks


----------



## gregalon (6 Apr 2011)

Hi I'm very tempted but because I'm away often and my parents will be caring for it I doubt they would be willing to waste more space for worms  

I will think about just adding one cichlid but most likely not due to all your informative comments (I could get a larger tank! anyway I'll have to think about it but its ok cus I've got GCSE's soon so I have time to ponder whilst revising 
thanks for all the help.
greg


----------



## bigmatt (6 Apr 2011)

+1 for dwarf puffers - love 'em!
Or there are lovely microrasbora/boraras species out there (i'm a big fan of Chilli Rasboras) and you could fit a great small shoal (prob about 10 depending on how heavy the planting is) in your tank. Or you could go shrimpy - cheap, breed easily and add loads of interst to your tank, plus they have a very low bioload!
Cheers,
Matt


----------

